
The History of ‘Easter Eggs’ - lelf
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/technology/easter-eggs-tesla-google.html
======
UnoriginalGuy
Depressingly every place I've worked has had policies against Easter Eggs.

I guess it is part of becoming a more professional industry. It we did add an
Easter Egg it would likely need a spec, docs, owner, and code review.

